# Need assistance



## Dean DiBenedetto (May 4, 2020)

I have a few chickens that are missing feathers starting from the tail feathers up, as well as around the bottom side. We have tried many sprays, mite powders, and nutritious foods; but the problem seems to be getting worse. Does anyone recognize this from the pictures and have any ideas as to what can be done?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It looks like you might have one of them yanking feathers. I need to see a little closer pic of that bare area. 

Then if you would, tell us how they're kept. Do they have enough space? Do they have things to do? Is their feed adequate?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that a rooster I see in the one pic? That could also be the cause. I need to know more about where the feathers are missing.


----------



## Dean DiBenedetto (May 4, 2020)

Thank you for your quick response! There are no roosters and they have adequate food. They have an 8x16 pen as well as 4x12 house. We have swings and space outside for them to play with. Attached are a few close up images of the bare spots.


----------



## Dean DiBenedetto (May 4, 2020)

Dean DiBenedetto said:


> Thank you for your quick response! There are no roosters and they have adequate food. They have an 8x16 pen as well as 4x12 house. We have swings and space outside for them to play with. Attached are a few close up images of the bare spots.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It appears one of more of the others is doing that. If you're unsure who it might be can you pull the ones missing feathers out and put them in a separate area? Or divide off you existing space?

How many birds do you have?


----------



## Dean DiBenedetto (May 4, 2020)

We have thirteen birds and can separate them into different houses if need be. If the feathers grow back can we put them back together again?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I just did the math. The recommended minimum open floor space for a large fowl is 4 square feet of open floor space. No space taken up by waterers or feeders. Roosts don't count. You're coop isn't large enough for that many birds. 

This feather thing happens when birds are stressed or bored. 

You need to figure out who is doing the damage. Once you do you'll either need to put it somewhere else or rehome it. Or change up the space issue. 

In the meantime, after you remove the birds with feather damage, hang heads of cabbage or lettuce at a height they have to work to get at it. That might divert their bad behavior enough so they don't start on another.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

You might consider getting some "saddles" they are cloth things that go on a hen's back when she is being bred to keep a rooster from injuring their back and pulling the feathers out etc., I do understand that a rooster did not do this but there are 2 things to consider, they need healing time, covering their backs will help them heal, sort of like a bandaid. also, the other chickens cannot pluck her/them if the saddle in is place.
Here is an amazon link to buy them or there are plenty of sites with instructions on how to make them if you are crafitly inclined

https://www.amazon.com/chicken-saddles/s?k=chicken+saddles

Aside from the saddles, I completely agree with Robin


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Saddles??? Cool, I've never heard of such a thing. I may have to try to find a pattern and dust off the sewing machine.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I thought about making some just for fashion lol when I take the girls for a walk around the block, they should walk in style! Don't you think?


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Of course, a girl has to get all gussied up before they go out on the town.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

TomC said:


> Of course, a girl has to get all gussied up before they go out on the town.


EXACTLY!! My husband thinks I'm nuts for even walking them in the first place but the entire neighborhood thinks it's hilarious so I get enjoyment watching them peeking out their windows laughing and smiling  I can imagine what their faces would look like if I dressed them up!


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

That would be awesome to see going down the street.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Maybe I can have my husband take a pic of us going for a walk sometime.


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes, I'd love to see that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is one of those virus viral moments to have the ducks walking down the street.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

hehehe, as soon as I have time, I'll take them for a walk and have hubby take pics


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Remind me if you do it. I know of a website that you can send them to. I visit it often for some amazing pics and stories.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

okay


----------

